# Tire Alternatives?



## jborchel (Jun 27, 2012)

I took my first test drive in a 2018 i3 yesterday. I was really impressed with the expansive views and quietness, although my 2014 528i is almost as quiet and with Pirelli P7's gives me a great comfortable ride.

Then the problem pops up. The tire comfort, the lack thereof to be specific, in the i3 is bad enough to make me want to pass on the car. Unless there is a softer, quieter alternative. Is there?


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Run-flats ride rough. They also wear unevenly, as if under-inflated. That can be mitigated by raising the pressure. Then, they ride even worse. My first set of run-flats will also be my last.


----------



## jborchel (Jun 27, 2012)

I went to Tire Rack. They only offer one tire for the i3. The factory issue. I'll check out Discount or Big O and see what they offer, if any.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

"offer"

??

"went to" as in website? 

Try speaking to humans. Although frankly you will get better advice online.

What tires were on the i3 you test drove, which you found lacking? And what size were they? 

Only issues were noise & 'comfort'? (how many miles on the tires and what was the tread depth- any cupping on them? Could be they were trashed and at end of life...)


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

jborchel said:


> I went to Tire Rack. They only offer one tire for the i3. The factory issue. I'll check out Discount or Big O and see what they offer, if any.


It Tire Rack doesn't sell it, it's probably because it's not made. Oddball cars often have oddball tires. The i3 probably doesn't have a spare, so nobody bothered making non-run-flats in that size.

The 20" tires on the X2 M35i is also exclusive to that car.


----------



## jborchel (Jun 27, 2012)

ard said:


> "offer"
> 
> ??
> 
> ...


You certainly are a curmudgeon.


----------

